

The Man Who Shot The Man Who Shot Lincoln - organicgrant
http://www.theamericanscholar.org/the-man-who-shot-the-man-who-shot-lincoln/

======
ggchappell
A semi-relevant thought:

It would be interesting to consider the man who shot the man who shot the man
who shot Lincoln. However, there is probably no such person, since (the man
who shot)^2 Lincoln, was -- so far as we know -- not shot.

Therefore, I pose the following challenge to any & all interested parties:
find the longest such chain that you can.

